# vechicle recommendations



## SKIQUATTRO (Dec 20, 2007)

we own an 04 Nissan Armada...now that our girls are older and we dont need to schlep all the baby gear combined with gas prices, we are looking to scale down...my girls are 5 and 2.5 (booster and car seat) I have a cargo box up top when needed for extra room...Any one out there have a similar family set up? what are you driving?  we avg 15-16K miles per year so I'll probably lease (we are on the cusp of buying vs leasing) Here is what I am looking at:

-Volvo XC70
-VW Passat Wagon 4 motion
-Saab 9.5 SportCombi
-Nissan Maurano
-Mazda CX9
-Subaru Tribeca

anything i'm missing to look at?


----------



## bvibert (Dec 20, 2007)

Just curious why you left A4 off the list, since you have an affinity for Audis??

I have an '01 Passat wagon (FWD) that I'm quite happy with so far.  We've only taken one trip with it so far, day trip to Snow, but it worked out good for that.  With a ski box up top I had plenty of room for stuff, granted we're only talking about a day trip here but I could have easily stuffed some bags or possibly our small stroller in with the skis if I needed to.  We also have two kids, 2.5 year old and 6 month old.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 20, 2007)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> we own an 04 Nissan Armada...now that our girls are older and we dont need to schlep all the baby gear combined with gas prices, we are looking to scale down...my girls are 5 and 2.5 (booster and car seat) I have a cargo box up top when needed for extra room...Any one out there have a similar family set up? what are you driving?  we avg 15-16K miles per year so I'll probably lease (we are on the cusp of buying vs leasing) Here is what I am looking at:
> 
> -Volvo XC70
> -VW Passat Wagon 4 motion
> ...



Stick with you're Audi passion.  It's a little bigger than the cars you've mentioned, but my wife LOVES her Q7!  It's got all the Audi characteristics that you're used to, and now that they've developed a rack system for it(FINALLY!!!!) you can even put the box on top of it

It has all the room we need for me + my wife, + 2 kids (ages 2 and 4 with 1 booster seat and 1 car seat) and our 2 dogs (both roughly 75lbs).


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Dec 20, 2007)

My other car is an A4 Avant 5 spd quattro with sport pkg......need something bigger with the 2 girls esp on long trips


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Dec 20, 2007)

the Q7 is in the running, but it take prem gas....thats the only downfall!!!!!


----------



## bvibert (Dec 20, 2007)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> My other car is an A4 Avant 5 spd quattro with sport pkg......need something bigger with the 2 girls esp on long trips



Is a Passat wagon going to be any bigger than an A4??


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Dec 20, 2007)

the passat is the size of the A6...


----------



## campgottagopee (Dec 20, 2007)

I'm driving a Tribeca right now and really like the car. If your considering a Murano wait for the 09's. All new design which looks great on the web and my reps tell me it's going to be a home run for sure.

The Murano is more stylish and will have a better ride (cvt tranny). The Tribeca can't be beat for Subies AWD system--WAY better than anything in it's class.


----------



## Bumpsis (Dec 20, 2007)

We've been quite happy with the Passat wagon (2002 1.8 T). Lots of room, great handling and with a set of winter tires I don't think you really need the 4 wheel drive. It's nice to have but there are downsides.
I'd recommend it, even though the VW doesn't have a stellar reputation for reliablity.

Mazda looks quite attractive.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Dec 21, 2007)

before the Armada we had a VW Passat wagon and it was great


----------



## bvibert (Dec 21, 2007)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> the passat is the size of the A6...



You sure about that?  I always thought the Passat was closer to the A4, maybe the new ones are bigger??


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Dec 21, 2007)

its acutally inbetween...the Passat is bigger than the A4 but a touch smaller than the A6


----------



## Marc (Dec 21, 2007)

The last generation Passat was the same as the A4 with an extended trunk.  Don't know if that's true of the new gen's, but the new gen A4's are bigger than the previous ones anyway.  I'm pretty sure the Passat still shares a frame (possibly modified) with the A4, they'd have no reason to engineer a completely new and different one.


----------



## skibum9995 (Dec 21, 2007)

I drive a Saab 9-5 now and would recommend at least test driving one. I've never owned anything but a Saab and they have been very reliable. Maintenance costs can be a little high for some stuff but it's not outrageous.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 21, 2007)

Marc said:


> The last generation Passat was the same as the A4 with an extended trunk.  Don't know if that's true of the new gen's, but the new gen A4's are bigger than the previous ones anyway.  I'm pretty sure the Passat still shares a frame (possibly modified) with the A4, they'd have no reason to engineer a completely new and different one.



That's pretty much what I thought..


----------



## The Sneak (Dec 21, 2007)

Legacy GT


----------



## tree_skier (Dec 21, 2007)

We have a 06 Honda Pilot EXL w DVD Great for long trips gets 22-24 mpg on trips and a 07 pontiac torrent gets about 22mpg.  The Pilot has much more luggage room then the torrent and has the benifit of third row seats with three seat belts so you can take 8 although not much luggage room with the third row up.  The torrent has more leg room for the back seat and it seems more room in the front seats and it fits in the garrage with the thule spirit box on and very good price.  

Now the negatives, the pilot no power seat for passenger (hard to believe on a car with an MSRP of close to 40k) and towing of only 3500 lbs.  The Torrent the same 3500 lb towing and not as much luggage room.


----------



## Bumpsis (Dec 21, 2007)

*Winter Driving*

This is a bit off topic but I found it funny and somewhat apropos to the subject discussed.
I found this comment on the NY Times blog about wwinter driving tips.People were sharing various winter driving tips. Along those was the following comment:

"December 20th,
2007
2:24 pm Wow the above sounds like a soundtrack of a Maine winter cocktail party. All good advice. I’d like to add some prevention: when you buy a new car, buy it in winter and test drive it in bad conditions, preferably both slush and hardpack ice. Only then will you know. And note which cars go off the road in bad weather (for those of you who don’t drive in bad weather, here’s what I’ve seen in 20+ years of long distance Maine winter commuting, in the order they go off the road: (1) Ford Explorers (2) Jeeps (3) Volvo Station wagons (4) SUVs in general (5) beaters–old Olds and Buicks. What never goes off the road: Saabs, Volkswagens.) 

— Posted by munjoy fan"


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 21, 2007)

Owned  4 saabs since mid 80's  --Never been off the road in whiteouts , ice storms  etc.

We  ski tremblant , Whiteface, Gore and in NH/ Berkshires during feb road trips. We've been in some really terrible conditions but just Kept SAABIN thru it !

MY new 07 Sport Combi gets 32 mpg w. auto tranny and all ski gear goes INSIDE . 5 star safety rating and FREE maintenance FOR 3 yrs and 5 rs free ROADSIDE . My antique 1992 Saab Turbo w/92K still going strong too


----------



## tree_skier (Dec 21, 2007)

Bumpsis said:


> This is a bit off topic but I found it funny and somewhat apropos to the subject discussed.
> I found this comment on the NY Times blog about wwinter driving tips.People were sharing various winter driving tips. Along those was the following comment:
> 
> " What never goes off the road: Saabs, Volkswagens.)
> ...




Hard to go off the road when its in the garage.  

But in reality its more the driver and tires then the car.  Of course here in vermont we also have a saying " how do you know it might snow in the next 24 hours????  Every subaru won't go over 30 MPH."


----------



## tjf67 (Dec 21, 2007)

tree_skier said:


> We have a 06 Honda Pilot EXL w DVD Great for long trips gets 22-24 mpg on trips and a 07 pontiac torrent gets about 22mpg.  The Pilot has much more luggage room then the torrent and has the benifit of third row seats with three seat belts so you can take 8 although not much luggage room with the third row up.  The torrent has more leg room for the back seat and it seems more room in the front seats and it fits in the garrage with the thule spirit box on and very good price.
> 
> Now the negatives, the pilot no power seat for passenger (hard to believe on a car with an MSRP of close to 40k) and towing of only 3500 lbs.  The Torrent the same 3500 lb towing and not as much luggage room.



I second the honda pilot.  I Drive a 4runner with the V-8 AWD.  Takes the low grade gas and I average 21.8 MPG.

Repair costs are a lot cheaper.  When I used to brung the Rover is for service no matter what it was always aroun 800 bucks.  With the toyota it always comes in around 400.

Subis get horrible gas mileage for the power they produce.  That my take on Subis.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Dec 21, 2007)

i had a SAAB 9.3 Hatchback a few years back and it was awesome...also had the VW Passat Wagon and it was great as well....I'm a big fan of German/Euro cars...we'll look at all of em!


----------



## mlctvt (Dec 21, 2007)

tjf67 said:


> Subis get horrible gas mileage for the power they produce.  That my take on Subis.



My '05 Legacy GT Limited wagon 5speed manual 24-27MPG, 250 HP  0-60MPH in 5.7 sec. Sports car performance, hauls a ton and gets decent mpg. Nothing else like it in it's price range. Unfortunately they no longer make this model because Americans don't buy performance wagons.  My wife's WRX wagon is very similar.


----------



## campgottagopee (Dec 21, 2007)

tjf67 said:


> Subis get horrible gas mileage for the power they produce.  That my take on Subis.



The majority of Subie buyers don't them  for power---they buy them for there AWD system, reliability and overall safety. I would say that 20's in town and high 20's (pushing 30) on hwy is pretty darn good. Just sayin'


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 21, 2007)

i have a 2000 Saab 9-3.  With snow tires i can drive that car through anything!  I used to take back roads home in snow storms for the fun of it, i'd pass SUVs who were creeping up hills. And you can't beat the hatchback for stuffing lots of gear and still have room for 4 people.

Wife has 2005 pilot. For large groups or long road trips it is a great vehicle BUT i'm not impressed with its performance in snow. Tires are a big part of it, it is leased so i'm not spending extra on good ones and the stock tires simply don't cut it in snow. 

someone said it earlier, driver and tires are the keys for good/safe winter driving.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 22, 2007)

gmcunni said:


> Wife has 2005 pilot. For large groups or long road trips it is a great vehicle BUT i'm not impressed with its performance in snow. Tires are a big part of it, it is leased so i'm not spending extra on good ones and the stock tires simply don't cut it in snow.



I think the OEM tires on any newer Honda/Acura are terrible all season tires. I have an TSX and the Michelin's it came with are terrible in the rain o snow. I just hate to put new tires on it while there i still tread on the old ones.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Dec 22, 2007)

looks like the 2008 Volvo XC70 will be it...getting a good trade in value for the V8 Nissan Armada...good lease deal with dual rear seat DVD system....tired of spending $85/week on gas in the Armada...we ran the numbers, will be saving approx $5K/year between payments and gas ....


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 22, 2007)

Nice -- good luck  with it  !


----------



## WJenness (Dec 27, 2007)

Marc said:


> The last generation Passat was the same as the A4 with an extended trunk.  Don't know if that's true of the new gen's, but the new gen A4's are bigger than the previous ones anyway.  I'm pretty sure the Passat still shares a frame (possibly modified) with the A4, they'd have no reason to engineer a completely new and different one.



Up through the 05 model year, the Passat and A4 shared a platform (B6 and the B5 before that), when the A4 went to the B7 platform, the Passat went elsewhere. They will continue to be separate as the B8 platform is rolled out in the Audi line (A4/S4/A5/S5), and the Passat will do its own thing.

Rumor: I heard the V6 Twin Turbo powerplant is coming back to the S4 once the B8 starts hitting the streets... if that's the case, I know my next car...

-w


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Dec 28, 2007)

picked up the 08 Volvo XC70 3.2 AWD last night...got it too late to play around with it...roof racks go on this weekend.....


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 28, 2007)

Congrats, hopefully you can take it on its maiden skiing voyage too this weekend.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Dec 28, 2007)

unfortunatly no skiing until we head up to Smuggs Jan 11-16...we are booked everyweekend until then....


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Dec 28, 2007)

if you see an ICE WHITE Volvo with a Thule Cargo Box and NY Plates in the Mt Southington parking lot some weekend, thats us....I grew up in Portland, folks just moved to a condo in Berlin..so we stay there and ski Southington with the kids...its perfect for them


----------

